# LL Bean's bike clothes



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Since I had a gift card and LLBean is now including cycling gear in their outdoors section, I thought I'd try their cycling skirt. (skort, whatever.) It looks like it might be pretty good, although the skirt fabric is heavier than you'd find on a terry. However, if you order anything from them, be aware that they're not in cycling world sizes. In cycling I'm pretty much universally a medium in shorts/skirts. Apparently in LLBean world I'm still a small. So if you order from them, order your real size, not your cycling size. Since I have to return for the right size, I have no useful ride feedback yet. But the construction looked pretty sturdy, and the pad looked good. And it had more of a skirt look than a skirt-hiding-something-else look.

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

chatterbox said:


> However, if you order anything from them, be aware that they're not in cycling world sizes. In cycling I'm pretty much universally a medium in shorts/skirts. Apparently in LLBean world I'm still a small.


It's always nice to go from a medium to a small.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Indeed! It was kind of fun to be wading into a skirt that I thought would fit snugly. Too bad I don't get to wear it yet, though...


----------

